# Estrogen.com owns me



## CyreneSong (Aug 10, 2005)

I've spent so much money there in the last few weeks, it's obscene.

It started with a saddle, next was a jersey, some knickers, then some gloves. They're sending me tempting emails every day, too. At least I'm getting free shipping out of the deal. 
And everything was on sale...that's justification, right?

Oh, I forgot about REI. I got my dividend and so far I've gotten some Sidi Lorica's, a Giro helmet, and a jersey.  Now I'm browsing the clearance again...


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

As a TE regular, I feel your pain.  I could easily blow an entire paycheck...


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Sounds like you're getting the spring/summer wardrobe together. Nice.


----------

